
Official Google Keep extension - lin0
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-keep-chrome-extens/lpcaedmchfhocbbapmcbpinfpgnhiddi/related
======
daw___
"Save to Keep" and "Save selection to Keep" are the two features users of my
extension, Popup For Keep [0], appreciate the most.

Nice to see those now officially implemented by Google.

[0] Popup For Keep [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popup-for-
keep/fhc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popup-for-
keep/fhcmhglnohogibbbpbodmjeggpdlboop)

